

Ask HN: Javascript mouse tracking library - obviator

I'm working on a project that involves tracking mouse movements on a webpage, and submitting them to the server for playback on another computer. I've been looking around but can't seem to find a good javascript library for the job. There are a few older examples written in Prototype, but I'd prefer to use JQuery or just plain javascript.<p>Ideally I'm looking for a method that will take very little bandwidth (i.e. quick to submit to the server), and will POST back the results in near-realtime. Before I go ahead and write my own library from scratch - does anybody know of an existing javascript source which could be extended for this purpose?
======
landyman
I don't know of a library, but I have seen some sites that offer software to
do it.

I'd try <http://mouseflow.com/>. I haven't used it yet, but it looks cool.

I used <http://www.crazyegg.com/> on a project a couple of years ago and it
got the job done; though it may not be what you're looking for.

~~~
obviator
I'm using Mouseflow for one of my sites at the moment, and I've also used
CrazyEgg in the past. They're both great services, but I'm looking for some
custom javascript to integrate into my own app.

